# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Allods Online: Review

## 7itanium

I recently had the opportunity to play Allods Online. It is a new Free to Play MMORPG that I came across that was introduced to me by a friend a few weeks back. At first I had intended to give it a small glance and maybe take a few screenshots etc. But once I started playing I actually became a bit addicted and realized there is certainly more to Allods than meets the eye.

This game is most definitely a bit of a WoW clone in the game play setup and the way things are designed, but unlike any other WoW-Like game I have seen this game has a very in depth story, great lore, amazing graphics, and really good customer support. This game is absolutely free to download at the moment and there is no subscription fees whatsoever when you play. This is absolutely amazing to me as this was the type of game that I probably would have spent $50 on, plus a monthly fee as well. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if there is some sort of fee in the future as this game becomes more popular, and I wouldn't object to it at all. These developers have put an amazing amount of work into the best free MMO I have ever seen in my life.

I hope you enjoy my review of this game!
Please check out the several pages that follow this one for a look inside Allods Online.




-7itanium
MMOwned News Team



[BREAK=The League]

KANIANS


ELVES


GIBBERLINGS


[BREAK=The Empire]


XADAGANIANS


ARISEN


ORCS


[BREAK=Classes]
Here are all of the classes, and "Archetypes" you may choose when playing.



[BREAK=GamePlay Videos]
Here is a 2 minute video I made that shows some of the starting questline
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cd5N9CREUak&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cd5N9CREUak&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


Here is a really nice HD video of the character creation screen. Shout out to PinkBalrog for this epic video. I did not make it, but I did recieve permission to use it in my article.
[YT]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kbkBeDEJ1rc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kbkBeDEJ1rc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


[BREAK=Screenshots]




















[BREAK=Download]
DOWNLOAD THIS GAME FOR FREE
HERE

SET UP AN ACCOUNT TO PLAY FOR FREE
HERE

[BREAK=Conclusion]

All in all I think I would rate Allods Online at about a 9/10. The graphics are good, the story line was interesting, the classes and races to choose from are very nice.

PROS
-Graphics
-Lore
-Storyline
-Classes
-FREE
-Quick Download and installation
-lag free
-A lot like WoW (pro and a con)


CONS
-Massive spam in general chat from gold farmers
-you have to click the attack button for every swing there is no auto attack
-No online GM support (cant have it free and have this)
-Only 3 races of each faction
-The starting quests are extremely easy.. almost as if its a joke
-a lot like WoW



MY RATING

9/10 ********


Overall I definately reccomend that you guys try this game out. Especially since its free, but even if you had to buy it, it would certainly be worth every penny.


I hope you enjoyed my review.. good luck and...

HAPPY GAMING!!!


-7itanium
MMOwned News Team

----------


## hackerlol

nice review..
Downloading it now  :Smile:

----------


## basher125

Great review

----------


## 7itanium

Thanks guys :-)

----------


## Casperx

Bit short on info, great though, might wanna note that leveling beyond lvl ~5 is a pain, i basicly stopped at lvl 9 because i wouldn't want to spend 3 hours at such a low level to gain a level, the stat system isn't that great either in my opinion

----------


## ~OddBall~

Not much of a review, more a notification that this game exists but still at least you covered stuff xD

However the first thing to do before you try any f2p game is google the cash shop for a game as that can make or break a game.

Allods online for example, if you play roughly 1-2 hours a day, if you want to actually have somewhat of a chance at end game you're going to be spending more money a month than you are on WoW.
So I'm gonna stick to WoW

----------


## Xel

Gibberlings = cute, <3 etc.?  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: After reading this article I actually decided to give it a try.
Maybe because the graphics are "strong" like WoW's or maybe you just 
wrote this article so pretty damn well.  :Wink:

----------


## tottelol

> Not much of a review, more a notification that this game exists but still at least you covered stuff xD
> 
> However the first thing to do before you try any f2p game is google the cash shop for a game as that can make or break a game.
> 
> Allods online for example, if you play roughly 1-2 hours a day, if you want to actually have somewhat of a chance at end game you're going to be spending more money a month than you are on WoW.
> So I'm gonna stick to WoW


THIS is a total turn-off  :Frown:  I kinda liked the game untill I saw this about a cash shop...

EDIT: I did like the article though, I probably wouldn't ever tried the game if you hadn't written this. +Rep

----------


## 7itanium

> Not much of a review, more a notification that this game exists but still at least you covered stuff xD
> 
> However the first thing to do before you try any f2p game is google the cash shop for a game as that can make or break a game.
> 
> Allods online for example, if you play roughly 1-2 hours a day, if you want to actually have somewhat of a chance at end game you're going to be spending more money a month than you are on WoW.
> So I'm gonna stick to WoW



I guess I dont understand how a 5+ page article outlining all the details of a game, complete with screenshots and 2 gameplay videos isnt a review??? The entire CONCLUSION page of the article is about my opinion and REVIEW of the game...

im a bit sick of all the flaming TBH but I guess your entitled to your opinion, but I did work very hard on this.



as far as the cash shop goes I guess I should have outlined that better.. I never really looked into it much myself as the free to play thing was good for me. and the cash shop is not a mandatory thing but it certainly makes things to quicker

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

Great Article, im gonna give this game a try,  :Big Grin:  looks like a bit of a WoW copy, but either way it still looks good

----------


## ReidE96

> the cash shop is not a mandatory thing but it certainly makes things to quicker


I disagree. Every f2p mmo that survives for any length of time gives you an actual benefit for paying real money. Otherwise, folk don't see the point in paying and won't, so it dies. And the benefit is usually big, so folk are willing to pay.

----------


## Obama

Nice review. Everything anyone needs to know about the game. I'd like to hear more bout YOUR experience with the gameplay/combat and definetly the leveling system. Maybe add a diary? Just some suggestions  :Smile: .

----------


## hackerlol

Download complete ! Patching and creating an A/c now.
I'll play a char till at least half-max level before posting my comments.... 
Also, For a review I think _7itanium_ put in enough info. Those finding this article lacking info do check out their forums & main site..I'm doing that for some more in-depth info for this game ^_^

----------


## ~OddBall~

> I guess I dont understand how a 5+ page article outlining all the details of a game, complete with screenshots and 2 gameplay videos isnt a review??? The entire CONCLUSION page of the article is about my opinion and REVIEW of the game...
> 
> im a bit sick of all the flaming TBH but I guess your entitled to your opinion, but I did work very hard on this.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the cash shop goes I guess I should have outlined that better.. I never really looked into it much myself as the free to play thing was good for me. and the cash shop is not a mandatory thing but it certainly makes things to quicker


Not a flame, was just stating. I didn't think it was a review because of 2 things:

A) I didn't read the conclusion (My bad xD)

B) With the exclusion of the intro and the conclusion everything is a screenshot of something off the website.

Writing two small posts about a game isn't that much hard work, I dunno maybe that's just me. Also I didn't think the review was lacking in content at all, it clearly outlined what the classes etc. were, otherwise I would have said so xD

And finally, the problem with the cash shop is the items in it are as close to mandatory as you can get before it starts getting shoved down your throat. At end game, if you don't have the cash shop items every week you'll get dominated by every other player.

----------


## alj03

I got to level 7 in this game than quit... 

Nice review though.

----------


## 7itanium

> Not a flame, was just stating. I didn't think it was a review because of 2 things:
> 
> A) I didn't read the conclusion (My bad xD)
> 
> B) With the exclusion of the intro and the conclusion everything is a screenshot of something off the website.
> 
> Writing two small posts about a game isn't that much hard work, I dunno maybe that's just me. Also I didn't think the review was lacking in content at all, it clearly outlined what the classes etc. were, otherwise I would have said so xD
> 
> And finally, the problem with the cash shop is the items in it are as close to mandatory as you can get before it starts getting shoved down your throat. At end game, if you don't have the cash shop items every week you'll get dominated by every other player.



umm.. the only thing I took from the site was the shots of the classes and races...

everything in the screenshots page, and also the first video were made by me.


I did work hard compiling this and if you dont like the review I guess I think it would be a bit more appropriate to keep that to yourself and not ruin it for the rest of the readers

thanks

----------


## KuRIoS

> umm.. the only thing I took from the site was the shots of the classes and races...
> 
> everything in the screenshots page, and also the first video were made by me.
> 
> 
> I did work hard compiling this and if you dont like the review I guess I think it would be a bit more appropriate to keep that to yourself and not ruin it for the rest of the readers
> 
> thanks


He is 100% allowed to give his own opinion and nor should you take offense to it. 

I agree with Oddball, this is a bit more a "What is this game" than a "Review". Sure there is a lot of info, but that still doesnt make it a review as you didnt really, from what i read - maybe i missed it, put your thoughts about it. A gaming review to me isnt just "I gave this 9/10 *********" along with pros and cons. 
In the future I would like you to, as Obama said, get the interview more personal and let your opinion shine through a bit more as it is YOUR review. 

Very INFORMATIVE article though.

----------


## jakpe

> I disagree. Every f2p mmo that survives for any length of time gives you an actual benefit for paying real money. Otherwise, folk don't see the point in paying and won't, so it dies. And the benefit is usually big, so folk are willing to pay.


That's not really how it works. Most F2p mmos have a cashshop for mostly visual stuff, like, make your weapon look like a chain-saw.

You probably think " If you pay for stuff that doesnt make you stronger, you're dumb! ". If you spend lots of time on something you will think its important for you, since you've spent so much time on it you will tell yourself that its Okey to spend some cash on cool stuff.

Dungeons and Dragons MMO's cash flow increased by 500% by making it F2P instead of subscription based.

----------


## Kirth

Quest(text) and how the lore's handled is horrible. Was to be expected, I suppose. Not to mention the huge amounts of spam in chat.




> -Lore


No.




> Only 3 races of each faction


Rather have over nine thousand that hardly differ at all, then?




> The starting quests are extremely easy.. almost as if its a joke


Obviously they're the introduction quests; intended to guide new people to the game. They're not supposed to be a challenge. They do this a lot better than WoW does, imho.

----------


## adren4lin.

9/10 still? Well ... then. I'm downloading it right now  :Wink:

----------


## deCutter

Game universe is based on the games:
-Rage of mages (199 :Cool: 
-Rage of mages II: Necromancer (1999)
-Evil Islands: Curse of the Lost Soul (2000-2001)

All that games in my country sounds like Allods, Allods 2, Allods 3.
Yes, it is completely free, but if you going to have potions +%exp, large backback and other stuff - you are going to pay much much more than games with subscription fee.
Also, Allods Online was developed in russian and only after that translated to english.

----------


## psychobandit

Heh, knowing Blizzard & their "litigious" nature, I hope this game stays free. I am sure the second Allod charges anything, Blizzard will scream "Copyright Infringement!", "They stole our Ideas", "they better give us all their money!"

----------


## 7itanium

I guess a disagree about the lore because I thought it was good

My appologies if I mistook constructive critisism as flaming also. Thanks for your opinions

----------


## someonedying

It's all about the Gpotatos.

----------


## [the Sills]

Looks like another typical asian click-to-attack game... Nice review tho...

----------


## 7itanium

> Looks like another typical asian click-to-attack game... Nice review tho...


its really not just click to attack though... you have abilities macrod to num keys just like in WoW.

Really the only main difference in combat is that there is no auto attack you have to use an ability for every swing.. when everything is on CD you arent auto hitting

----------


## ReidE96

> That's not really how it works. Most F2p mmos have a cashshop for mostly visual stuff, like, make your weapon look like a chain-saw.


Sadly, that's the minority. I've tried a lot of F2P stuff, and the ones where the microcredits give no game advantage are few and far between.




> You probably think " If you pay for stuff that doesnt make you stronger, you're dumb! ". If you spend lots of time on something you will think its important for you, since you've spent so much time on it you will tell yourself that its Okey to spend some cash on cool stuff.


Oh no, spending cash on coolness is fine. Why d'you think I bought WotLK:CE instead of normal? It's SHINY!

----------


## hackerlol

Well I couldn't find myself playing this game beyond level 4...
Too damn used to wow sigh  :Smile:

----------


## games4lifefreak

The Cash Shop is pretty expensive, and overall, if you want to enjoy the game to it's fullest, you're going to spend more playing Allods than WoW.

People will scramble to disagree with me, but I know who you are. You've gotten bored of WoW/whatever MMO you play and you're desperately trying to fill that gap/addiction you have left. You still crave WoW, or something similar.

I found Allods boring, stale and it is an incredible rip off of WoW. They have absolutely no shame in how much they rip from WoW. It's just a watered down, crap version of WoW with a free cash shop.

As much as I wish there was an MMO to replace WoW on the market right now (i.e, not be shit, have decent customer service, have good gameplay), this isn't even close. And for a free MMO, I've played better.




> Sadly, that's the minority. I've tried a lot of F2P stuff, and the ones where the microcredits give no game advantage are few and far between.


This sums up 99% of every single F2P. If you think cash shops never have items that give an advantage, you're just trying to blind yourself to the fact if you're not using the cash shop, you're at a disadvantage. Companies have to make money, you think they are making money letting you play their game entirely for free? If they don't create a significant incentive to log on and use their cash shop, they'd be out of business.




> Looks like another typical asian click-to-attack game... Nice review tho...


It's Russian, and to be fair, it's more similar to WoW than shitty asian F2P mmos.

----------


## lolzor2009

Thanks for that post its a nice game !

----------


## Maybepie

Great review mate!
I've been playing this game for a couple of days now, and it's actually pretty decent. Probably one of the best FREE2PLAY MMo's out there but, like all games, it has it's flaws.

----------


## Confidence

gPotato does games that you can, "Play Free For Life!".

----------


## Deamie

I really dont like the look of this. Just seems like a WoW gimmick.

twocents

----------


## transient999

the graphical detail in this game is pretty nice. Take a look up in the sky

----------


## lolzor2010

thanks for your post its a nice game ^^

----------


## DeadPoet123

Great review man, dont bother about some post around. i must say i play allods for months now, since close beta 2 and its a great game, and isnt a copy of wow its better in lany points, only addicted to wow persons cant see that, wow was the beggening of a great campain in mmorg games, and wow was the best, in their time. you cant put down a game witchout even try it, witch open and imparcial mind.

allods is free to play, yes have a cash shop, and no, i never have spend one cent in CS. and you dont need it. everyhting you found in cash shop, you have ingame, everything, just some gears, or some stuff, have very very low %% of drop, anytime you kill a monster, you can get witch lucky rare items, that you found easly at CS. so, dont think about CS in a game, its ruined, yes, its true, there are some stuff that no one like it, and yes a lot have changed, in last months and a lot still will change, the game is still in Open beta. 

so if you like the screenshots, and like this tips of games, you should give it a try. and no you dont need 3h to get lvl 9 or anything like that. 
in 3h i start a char and put it in lvl 10 without any problem.

also there is some fadigue rest, so everytime you win exp, you win the same in fadigue. so when you want, you can go rest, and convert that fadigue in exp. yeah free exp. and yes there is a limit of fadigue for a day, every day there is a reset. at the same time. even when you are run out of fadigue, you still have an profession to lvl up, some ppl to help, like guildies or something, and you still can griding, mobs to win exp, you can do it all day, just dont get fadigue, when its out.

----------

